# The World of Short Buildings Part #8



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*The World of Short Buildings Series*


*The World of Short Buildings Series*

Part 1 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341423
Part 2 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341425
Part 3 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341427
Part 4 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341429
Part 5 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341820
Part 6 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341821
Part 7 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=345162


----------

